# Dwarf for a Special Purpose



## LyndaA (Oct 25, 2012)

I am by no means an advocate of breeding for dwarfism. I am aware that many of these little horses end up with painful deformities and health problems, but I also know that just by chance sometimes a dwarf is born.

I have a 12 year old mini that I have done pet therapy with for several years. I am a registered nurse and a huge advocate for alternative therapies in hopsitals, nursing homes, and even for children with special needs/disabilities. I love my mini (Magic) and we both love the joy that we bring to others. I have owned him for 11 years. The problem is that even at 34 inches, he is still too big to access all areas we would like to go.

I want to offer a wonderful life-long home to a dwarf. He/She would live out its days in a paddock right behind my house with my other mini and 2 pygmy goats. My new horse would only travel for pet therapy about once a month. Every other day he/she would just be spoiled and adored by myself and my three children. My new horse would need to be quite small, of course, with a good temperament. Nothing else matters (color, sex, comformation, age, etc.) I would even consider a special needs case.

I can afford to give all of my animals any care they will ever need but because I do not want to encourage the breeding of a dwarf, ethically, I can't pay a large purchase price for one. I would be willing to pay a reasonable adoption fee.

Please contact me or pass along my information if you know of a special little horse in need of a great home with a special purpose!

I am located in Virginia but willing to drive up to 3 hours for the right horse.

Thank you,

Lynda

[email protected]


----------



## Marty (Nov 15, 2012)

That's wonderful Lynda. What a huge heart you have. I'll be sure we keep our eyes and ears open for you.


----------



## stormy (Nov 27, 2012)

are you only interested in a dwarf or would you be interested in very small minis as well?? Under 30s? The one dwarf I had for a while was actually quite tall at 33".


----------



## Wtgr36 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Lynda,

I am now a semi retired nurse, and have the time to devote to mini therapy here with Furry Friends in Santa Clara county, CA.

I will keep my eyes open for you, as I have started looking for two minis to come to a forever home with me, and join the program.

The under 30" inch minis are the best for getting in and out of hospital rooms, (between beds to say Hello to bedridden patients) and brighten their day.

I have spoken with rescue groups here as well, and hope to find two minis around Mid April, as we need to cross fence, and build two mini stalls with paddocks. I want to be sure I have everything set before they arrive, and can't help looking a bit early.






I have found a few places in Florida that breed under 30" but I'm still not sure about buying a horse unseen, as I have never done that, and would like to rescue or rehome a mini(s) as a first choice that is either in CA or doesn't have to be shipped so far out here.

As I'm searching, I'll let you know if I see a little one out your way.


----------



## Marty (Feb 25, 2013)

We now do have a horse in our foster care program with some dwarf characteristics. Due to surgery we had done for him on his stifle and legs, he is presently not available for adoption just yet and he still has to be gelded. He is tiny but I am not sure if traveling once a month would be in his best interest: that would have to be determined by his vet before he is actually relased for adoption. His story is in our last newsletter and also on our facebook page if you care to read about him. His name is Squirt. If you are interested in adopting him when the time comes, please go to our website and fill out the appropriate adoption form and submit it so we can have it on file. Directions are on it.

www.chancesminihorserescue.org


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Darn you, Marty I had to go and look at the FB page didn't I?? If I could I would take them all, I really would, it is a good job the Atlantic ocean is in the way....


----------

